# All Setup - My Poors Man's Trolling Kayak



## Schlomo (Sep 22, 2014)

Just wanted to post here because im proud of it and landed my first 2 fish walleye last weekend from it. What'd ya'll think?


----------



## Flyhack (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice rig. How fast does she go?


----------



## Schlomo (Sep 22, 2014)

Flyhack said:


> Nice rig. How fast does she go?


I troll on speed 1 at 1.2mph, Full speed i could hit 3.5 lol


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

No MC numbers? Once you have that trolling motor on there, you no longer are exempt from the registration requirements.


----------



## Schlomo (Sep 22, 2014)

wartfroggy said:


> No MC numbers? Once you have that trolling motor on there, you no longer are exempt from the registration requirements.


Thought i only needed to have the registration sticker on there.. Guess i'll have to get some stickers.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Schlomo said:


> Thought i only needed to have the registration sticker on there.. Guess i'll have to get some stickers.


You need your numbers displayed. Also, your decal and numbers are to be displayed on the forward half of the vessel, so you'll need to remove the decals you put on and get replacement decals to put them up by the bow. Also be careful of both the spacing of the numbers as well as their placement in regards to the decals. Have seen sheriff and coasties really nit-pick both as an excuse to pull you over and give a ticket. 

"Registration Number: Watercraft owners
must paint or permanently attach the assigned
registration number on each side of the forward
half of the vessel as high above the water line
as possible. The number must contrast with the
color of the background so it is visible and legible.
All letters and numbers must be plain block
characters at least 3 inches high, reading from left
to right. Place a hyphen or leave space equivalent
to the width of your letter M between the letters
and numbers."

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/decals_16060_7.pdf


----------



## Schlomo (Sep 22, 2014)

wartfroggy said:


> You need your numbers displayed. Also, your decal and numbers are to be displayed on the forward half of the vessel, so you'll need to remove the decals you put on and get replacement decals to put them up by the bow. Also be careful of both the spacing of the numbers as well as their placement in regards to the decals. Have seen sheriff and coasties really nit-pick both as an excuse to pull you over and give a ticket.
> 
> "Registration Number: Watercraft owners
> must paint or permanently attach the assigned
> ...


Ok thanks! Is there anything else I must have that you know of? Air horn or anything like that?


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

That's a cool setup!


----------



## Kayakfisherman (Feb 8, 2013)

that looks great. Nice job man.


----------



## Schlomo (Sep 22, 2014)

wartfroggy said:


> You need your numbers displayed. Also, your decal and numbers are to be displayed on the forward half of the vessel, so you'll need to remove the decals you put on and get replacement decals to put them up by the bow. Also be careful of both the spacing of the numbers as well as their placement in regards to the decals. Have seen sheriff and coasties really nit-pick both as an excuse to pull you over and give a ticket.
> 
> "Registration Number: Watercraft owners
> must paint or permanently attach the assigned
> ...


Thanks again for the tips Wartfroggy. This weekend i got my numbers all placed and im officially all setup!

I'll post some pictures later.

Thanks!


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

Depending where you fish? You may need a audible device and flares. Check your regulations. Do you fish the Great lakes and connecting waters??? You will also need lights if fishing before sunrise or after sunset. You are responsible to know your requirements.
Good luck and have fun. It will a blast to catch fish out of that thing!!!

I would have a water proof hand held VHF radio too.


----------



## Schlomo (Sep 22, 2014)

U D said:


> Depending where you fish? You may need a audible device and flares. Check your regulations. Do you fish the Great lakes and connecting waters??? You will also need lights if fishing before sunrise or after sunset. You are responsible to know your requirements.
> Good luck and have fun. It will a blast to catch fish out of that thing!!!
> 
> I would have a water proof hand held VHF radio too.


I do fish great lakes and connecting waters. I've read over the requirements and have everything on board that I need.

It is a blast! My buddy and I took our kayaks out on Saginaw River and both limited out on Walleye Opener this year, it was great! We got quite a few looks from the other boats out there, but we held our own just fine.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Schlomo (Sep 22, 2014)

Just a heads up and wanted to get some feedback, but im thinking about selling this yak and upgrading to a larger platform (Ocean Kayak Prowler Big Game II).

If ya'll dont mind, based on list price for each item on this kayak, what do you think a reasonable asking price would be?

Kayak - $450
Lowrence - $200
Minn Kota 30 - $100
35AH Battery - $60

Total - $810.00

Since the original picture it has had a coat of paint on it for Duck Hunting (Krylon Fusion) which im in the process of removing (Pain in the butt). It is registered till 2018.

Would be wanting to sell ASAP and As-Is of course.

Also, if your interested, im in Michigan and would be willing to meet.

PM Me Replies in interested.


----------



## Schlomo (Sep 22, 2014)

See post here for more images.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/f...or-10-kayak-trolling-setup-with-motor.567392/


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Schlomo said:


> Just wanted to post here because im proud of it and landed my first 2 fish walleye last weekend from it. What'd ya'll think?


You should be proud of it, good work.


----------



## Schlomo (Sep 22, 2014)

I created a walk-through video for anyone interested in doing it themselves, or if you're interested in purchasing this kayak. I'd also be willing to do this conversion for peoples kayaks as a custom outfit.


----------

